# 2012 OGF Rick Seevers & Dick Caudell Crappie Tournament - ROSTER/REGISTRATION



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

***CLICK HERE TO REGISTER***​ 

*Delaware Lake Roster (April, 28th 2012)*
(teams in red are combined)​ 
1. Ron Gibson/John McQueen
2. Larry Smith/David Frey
3. Kim Endsley/Josh Endsley
4. Jim Thurman/Lynda Thurman
5. Kyle Dixon/Anthony Collura
6. John Schaefer/Kenny Schaefer
7. Carl Bachtel/Nick Bachtel
8. John Finlaw/Rick Ross
9. Anson Baldwin/Crappie Commander
10. Mitch Carpenter/Walter Williams
11. Darcie Briggs/John Burley
12. Brian Bollenbacher/Jim Freeman
13. Mike Madick/Robert Madick
14. Bill Overla/Dan Hobbs
15. Mike Sasala/Emily Joseph
16. Greg Rutschilling/Billy McGilvery
17. Brad Dailey/Doug Wilson
18. Dan Collier/Larry Davis
19. Troy Becker/Mike Yinger
20. Anthony Wright/Harold Hopkins
21. Ben Graber/Darcy Whittaker
22. Jamie Osborn/Aaron Blackledge
23. Joe Snyder/James Snyder
24. Tim Thuering/Craig Morris
25. Brian Hard/Wayne Cisco
26. Jerry Goss/Chuck Penwell
27. Richard Kuhn/Kathleen Kuhn
28. Steve Cooper/Mark Shepperd
29. Bronson Gundlach/Partner
30. Jason Akers/Craig Cerny
31. Mike Mitchell/Kang Neim
32. Jason Koesters/Jeremy Landrey
33. Ryan Schorr/Jason Chaddock
34. James Zolciak/Mike Zolciak Jr.
35. Eric Umbstaetter/Partner
36. Joshua Lami/Scott Larson
37. Michael Koesters/Nick Cenci
38. James Linville
39. David Coones/John Waycaster
40. Paul Eldridge/TJ Harper
41. Brian Panke/Partner
42. Jef Hitsman/Jim Hitsman
43. Mike Dillon/Terry Makowski
44. Chris Strzesynski/Aaron Rutschilling
45. Matt Dregallo/Partner
46. Mike Arnold/Brian King
47. Tim Markel/Brice Markel
48. Walt Pantea/Partner
49. Greg Johnson/Darrell Dean
50. David Perkins/Brendon Bodley
51. Wayne Dean/Gary Dean
60. Brandon Smith/Gary Smith​ 






 
*Alum Creek Roster (September 15th, 2012)*
(teams in red are combined)​ 
1. Ron Gibson/John McQueen
2. Larry Smith/David Frey
3. Kim Endsley/Josh Endsley
4. Jim Thurman/Lynda Thurman
5. Kyle Dixon/Anthony Collura
6. John Schaefer/Kenny Schaefer
7. Carl Bachtel/Nick Bachtel
8. John Finlaw/Rick Ross
9. Anson Baldwin/Crappie Commander
10. Mitch Carpenter/Walt Williams
11. Darcie Briggs/John Burley
12. Brian Bollenbacher/Jim Freeman
13. Mike Madick/Robert Madick
14. Bill Overla/Dan Hobbs
15. Mike Sasala/Emily Joseph
16. Greg Rutschilling/Billy McGilvery
17. Brad Dailey/Doug Wilson
18. Dan Collier/Larry Davis
19. Troy Becker/Mike Yinger
20. Anthony Wright/Harold Hopkins
21. Ben Graber/Darcy Whittaker
22. Jamie Osborn/Aaron Blackledge
23. Joe Snyder/James Snyder
24. Tim Thuering/Craig Morris
25. Brian Hard/Wayne Cisco
26. Jerry Goss/Chuck Penwell
27. Richard Kuhn/Kathleen Kuhn
28. Steve Cooper/Mark Shepperd
29. Bronson Gundlach/Partner
30. Jason Akers/Craig Cerny
31. Mike Mitchell/Kang Neim
32. Jason Koesters/Jeremy Landrey
33. Paul Eldridge/TJ Harper
34. Myron Kramer/Nathan Parks
35. Mike Arnold/Brian King
36. David Perkins/Brendon Bodley
37. Matt Dregallo/Matthew Akers
38. Terry Kachurek/Partner
60. Brandon Smith/Gary Smith​


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just sent payment with PayPal


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you just register for the Delaware tournament?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

PAID!!!!!!!!!!!! Just sent mine through, you guys should be recieving my paymnet via paypal any moment


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Insco said:


> How do you just register for the Delaware tournament?


You cant till the 22nd of Feb


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Just read that. Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...13 teams right outta the gate!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Insco said:


> How do you just register for the Delaware tournament?


If you want to fish the Delaware tournament only and not the combined event with Alum Creek, you will need to wait to register for the single event entry after the combined early registration ends on Feb 22.

On Feb 23 there will be a registration link for entering (based on positions still being available) the single events, Delaware and Alum Creek.

These single event registrations will only be made available if spots are still available after the combined event early registration. There is a maximum field of 60 boats for both tournaments.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

paypal sent


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey if anyone has gotten an auto reply from @outdoorhub.com after paying via paypal, please disregard, but yes it is us!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Payment sent!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Payment thru Paypal sent. Man us traveling sales guys can't get on the internet being on the road and then having to fish the rest of the evening.  Wanted to be a little farther back on take off i can follow Lonnie from a distance that way!!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

That sounds about right Troy! I'm fine with that as long as I can follow you at Alum


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

following troy at alumn might mean a boat load of eyes.....hmmmm that could work?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

24 hours, and we're 1/3 full!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

something tells me this year its gonna be a little more serious. But thats great! Makes it more interesting and makes us all bring our A game. I just want to finally land a fish bigger than 12 inches in the tourney this year. Maybe several of them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> something tells me this year its gonna be a little more serious.


Troy will fold under the pressure again and flee to Florida


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I think he tried a fake ankle injury helping to land a smallie the other night but he realized it's a little early for a injury to bail out as it would heal by late April


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am really stoked to finally be fishing this tourney. Watch out ...lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man wheres the love?? I am sorry i was not able to be at last years event i did not realize how much it meant to some people to beat me. I must of took all the joy out of where you placed,when in the back of your mind you are wondering where you might have ended up if i had fished it. I will make sure with all my powers to be,and not miss this tourney even though my ankle was crushed and my knee is wrenched. Hey wait Virgina beach is calling this year. Oh yeah just to let you know i hope the pain digs deeper knowing that a one man team beat you at the Delaware tourney and then a yinger butt whoopin in the fall tourney with his professional minnow dunking technique.Finishes you guys off!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - I have been a way for a few day and just saw that registration is open. I just signed up and looking foward to talking to some of you guys again. Also glad to see that now it is two tournaments. Should be fun.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Up to 26! Going fast so far!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

oh....lucky 13 ........again? 2nd year in row......roll tide!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Man wheres the love?? I am sorry i was not able to be at last years event i did not realize how much it meant to some people to beat me. I must of took all the joy out of where you placed,when in the back of your mind you are wondering where you might have ended up if i had fished it. I will make sure with all my powers to be,and not miss this tourney even though my ankle was crushed and my knee is wrenched. Hey wait Virgina beach is calling this year. Oh yeah just to let you know i hope the pain digs deeper knowing that a one man team beat you at the Delaware tourney and then a yinger butt whoopin in the fall tourney with his professional minnow dunking technique.Finishes you guys off!!!


I'm shaking in my boots!! No really! Lol.. But wait, what happens when you can't keep the saugeye off your line??? We know you.. You'll find em at Delaware even though they haven't been stocked in 20 years..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

1 team shy of half full!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Myself and Cutbait are in. Ready to put on a crappie clinic!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Ready to put on a crappie clinic!


Are you going to fish the tourney also?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Are you going to fish the tourney also?


Oh snap!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet news! Finney's Custom Rods is back as a sponsor this year. If you guys didn't have a chance to see his rods last year, they are SICK!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

A reminder...tomorrow we open up registration to teams wishing to fish either event, combined OR individually....


----------



## Mikey Z (Feb 18, 2009)

What time can I register for Deleware only?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Are you going to fish the tourney also?


Ha Ha! You wouldn't have known it last year lol


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Single event registration for both Delaware & Alum is LIVE!!!


----------



## eldridge (Apr 24, 2011)

how do I register for the "misfit" tourny?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

In again, wonder what it will be this year, flood, wind, rain, tornado, falling debris from space??? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> In again, wonder what it will be this year, flood, wind, rain, tornado, falling debris from space??? The possibilities are endless!


All of the Above! LOL


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> In again, wonder what it will be this year, flood, wind, rain, tornado, falling debris from space??? The possibilities are endless!


Funny you mention falling debris, My partner and I last year had about a 30' tree fall less than 10' form the boat during the tourney. Was so close it landed on my partners bobber. Was a wake up for sure. We both just took a minute and sat down. Was to close for comfort.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Just ordered my buzzlightyear bobber, shucking my corn bait tonight and getting some new line on my cane pole. Now I just need to find someone to take the fish off of my hook for me.:G


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF will honor Dick's memory this September at the Alum Creek tournament, and the event will be dedicated in his name. Dick's family will be in attendance, and we look forward to celebrating his legacy and impact on OGF!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 13 spots left for Delaware!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If the weather holds, they should be in their late summer pattern. LOL. See everyone on the 28th!


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Only 13 spots left for Delaware!


hey shake
are there any spots left for both lakes? or what is available?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS said:


> hey shake
> are there any spots left for both lakes? or what is available?


Looks like theres still 13 spots open for both Tournys


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks river i need to get in both I will lock it up next week


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy to announce Microspoons is back onboard as a sponsor for both events! Check out their line of plastics and spoons at www.microspoons.com

We blast off 1 month from tommorrow!!! 13 spots left, lets fill this thing!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

47. Tim Markel/Brice Markel


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Head up!

I will be suspending online registration on 4/10. After which, any spot vacancies will be filled with cash, first come first serve at the ramp the morning of the tournament. We won't hold spots, so if you intend to fish and don't want to take the risk of shutting out, register via paypal asap!

See you all in a few weeks!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

48. Walt Pantea/Partner

49. Greg Johnson/Darrell Dean

50. David Perkins/Brendon Bodley



Only 9 spots left!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

only 8 spots left!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminder...TODAY is the last day to register online for the Delaware event! After today, any vacant spots will be filled at the ramp the morning of the event, on a first come first serve basis!!


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Will there be any folks with minnows for sale Saturday morning? I know a few years back there was someone that you could pre-order the minnows, and then pick them up in the parking lot when you got there. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know of anyone that will at the ramp with minnows for sale.

You should make other plans to get your minnows unless something changes in the next two weeks.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i did it last year but Brandon let me borrow his minnow tank? If he is willing to do it again I can possibly get some? 

But if you dont let me know how many and if you want em..I am only buying enough this year?? Last year I got stuck with about 6 dozen left over...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I would like to purchase minnows if you do end up getting any sadydog.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Obee's on the corner of 23 and Hills Miller Rd opens at 6 am. They sell minnows.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Obees could or might open earlier...but i would nt hold my breathe..he said that last year? I can do a couple dozen or so if we have guys who need them??? just ghit me up and i will write it down..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sady...you're welcome to the bait tank!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

u want to meet again?? i am free whenever ..not going to erie this week.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

I would be good for 3 Dozen for Dave Coones/John Waycaster team if your able?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm available tomorrow evening, unless you wanna run up to the Hilliard Municipal Fields tonight...my son has practice from 5:30-7:00.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

tonight works?? what field.. 
614-570-3514


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

SadyDog....if you do end up doing mass minnows please advise.
I am good for 4 dozen


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Field 7...ill give you a ring! Thanks man.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> SadyDog....if you do end up doing mass minnows please advise.
> I am good for 4 dozen


I'd be game for that same amount!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Same here - 4 doz. if possible.

Better make mine baby bluegill though- I'm going to be catching BIG crappie!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick and I will be there... See everyone at the ramp Saturday morning!

Carl


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Along with some $$$, here's what you're fishing for....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## brainstew (Mar 23, 2012)

this is my first tourny and i have a couple questions concerning the weigh in process-is the order of weigh in the same as the team number or is it done by the order that you check in? are there rules as far as how fish are brought to the weigh in-do they have to be in bags? or can baskets work? thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Brainstew....There's no specific order to the weigh in, just jump in line with your fish (they can be in anything, and don't need to be alive provided you keep them after) and with your boat card that you'll be issued at check-in Saturday morning. See you there!


----------

